# Schweikert Bite Suits



## Paul Westall (Apr 27, 2012)

Can anyone comment on the Schweikert bite suits? Wondering mainly about durability over the long term. They are pretty cheap compared to some other suits. Maybe a case of getting what I pay for?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

schweikert cheap? really? where? compared to what? 

not busting your balls here, truly curious...


----------



## Paul Westall (Apr 27, 2012)

My mistake, I was looking at the jacket only price. Whole suit would be right in line with other main brands. Schweikert k-9 does have the scratch pants quite a bit cheaper than other suppliers I have seen. Do you have any recommendations for lower priced but still sturdy suits?


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

You'll find a thread or two on this subject.

Try JUNOTUSA (Stephane Hubert) [email protected] on facebook or www.demanetonline.com ( Mic Foster) who sells demanet. Both straight shooters with quality, good fitting imported suits. 

If you are the right size, the Ray allen low profile, I think is very good as well, for an unfitted suit that has great mobility. But you have to be a big guy as they size kind of large. Great construction though. I fit in Ray allen one and I am 5'9" 180 and worked okay in it, even though it was way too big. I also had it on a handler at a seminar that was about 6' 3" and 220. Fit him much better, but it was very easy to move in, even not fitting properly.



Paul Westall said:


> My mistake, I was looking at the jacket only price. Whole suit would be right in line with other main brands. Schweikert k-9 does have the scratch pants quite a bit cheaper than other suppliers I have seen. Do you have any recommendations for lower priced but still sturdy suits?


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

I have one of those suits. The life span of the suit looks to be decades at this point, only because the suit has NO mobility, so I never wear it. The only good thing about the suit is that its so padded, you could take a bite from virtually any dog and barely feel pressure, never mind suffering any bruising etc.
They make great sleeves, a bunch of other great stuff, but stay away from their suits at any price.
Every once in a while I think of selling the suit, but I would feel bad taking someone's money for it.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

I have also tested one of those. My friends has one and its realy useles.
You cant Move fore shitt. It also has some padding problems in the armpitt.
Get one from the known brands.


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

I forgot about the armpit thing that Andreas mentioned. There's a great big seam in the armpit, it compresses all the padding right there, so pretty useless for taking armpit bites.
Add to that exposed closures on the hips, a jacket that doesn't really secure closed well, a weird open flap on the outside of each calf..... All in all, pretty useless suit.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.rayallen.com/product/kimono_lite_dog_training_bite_suit/Training_Bite_Suits

There is a video of the suit showing the mobility. Pretty cheap price as suits go in the US and free shipping is offered I believe. 1099 to 1149 is the pricing.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> http://www.rayallen.com/product/kimono_lite_dog_training_bite_suit/Training_Bite_Suits
> 
> There is a video of the suit showing the mobility. Pretty cheap price as suits go in the US and free shipping is offered I believe. 1099 to 1149 is the pricing.


I used this suit for years, loved it. It is mobile and durable. Was good for most dogs, but protection overall is not on the high end, extra measures will probably become part of the dressing ritual, depending on the dogs and what you are doing, which is part of the trade off, as with anything.

The one thing I would change is the damned V neck, and maybe the closure system, but overall I was really happy with this suit when I used it.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I thought this was a relatively new model. I guess I was mistaken. 



Joby Becker said:


> I used this suit for years, loved it. It is mobile and durable. Was good for most dogs, but protection overall is not on the high end, extra measures will probably become part of the dressing ritual, depending on the dogs and what you are doing, which is part of the trade off, as with anything.
> 
> The one thing I would change is the damned V neck, and maybe the closure system, but overall I was really happy with this suit when I used it.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> I thought this was a relatively new model. I guess I was mistaken.


It is a "newer" model, I got mine in 2008, not sure when they first started selling them though, there may have been improvements made since that time of course.


----------

